# wholesale live food boxes



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

could any body please tell me where reptile shops buy the boxes that food is sold in? 

thanks


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

How many do you need?
There are a load on ebay at a decent price here -

10 x EMPTY VENTED LIVEFOOD TUBS / BOXES on eBay (end time 25-Oct-09 07:01:04 GMT)

also if you need a larger amount -

Livefood UK Ltd.

: victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

All the main reptile suppliers sell them but they only sell them to the trade


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Any reptile shop should be able to order them in from their livefood supplier, but obviously they'll be paying wholesale and selling retail. You could also try asking in the classifieds for any used ones, people often throw them out or recycle them and will be willing to sell them pretty cheap


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh no!! I was clearing out my cupboard the other day and threw out about 20 of them! :whip:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

They're actually suprisingly expensive, so if you can find someone looking to recycle some that's the best bet (and more environmentally friendly)


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

How many are you after? I've got a few I was keeping just in case( I'm not sure what ) and where are you?


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------

